# Darla's kittens



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

Ok I got it now.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

I can't see the pictures...... 

Oops, just saw your post!
I always had trouble at first with images - hopefully someone with more knowledge will come along soon!

Looking forward to seeing the kittens...


----------



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

The directions just sound complicated, lol, I figured it out.


----------



## Hana (May 29, 2004)

*Squeeeeeaaalllll*
They are SOOO cute!
Are you keeping them?


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Another squealer here! Awww gimme gimme gimme


----------



## katiescat (May 2, 2005)

:luv Aww they are so cute.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What cute babies and momma cat! :heart


----------



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

No, unfortunately I can't keep them. Boy I wish I could. We live with my boyfreind and his parents have mean dogs. When we move though, we're taking mommy with us. <3


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Aww what cute kitties...sorry to hear you can't keep them...they must be so hard. Am glad you keeping mommy cat though  and hey maybe when you have your own place, mommy cat can have some more babies and this time you'd be in a better persission to keep them or at least one.

Hope mommy cat is doing well and the kittens also,

Thanks for sharing

Eva


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

sooooooooooooooo adorable! i love mommy and kitty pictures!


----------



## loveregardless (May 4, 2005)

She is THE best mommy in the whole world! And it's her first litter, too. She's just a young little thing.


----------



## oransmom (Sep 24, 2004)

I want the little orange guy !


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

Those kittens are soooo cute. The mother is pretty too.....i love grey kitties!!


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

got anymore pictures?


----------

